# Led Mod Ceiling Lights



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I want to replace all my ceiling light bulbs with LED lights on my 2009 23RS. There are lots of topics on this but most of the links for the bulbs are now broken. Recent technology changes to the LED lights made me decide to start a new thread. I think I need 17 led bulbs.


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

Paul said:


> I want to replace all my ceiling light bulbs with LED lights on my 2009 23RS. There are lots of topics on this but most of the links for the bulbs are now broken. Recent technology changes to the LED lights made me decide to start a new thread. I think I need 17 led bulbs.


i think you will need about $170.00


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

1coolhall said:


> I want to replace all my ceiling light bulbs with LED lights on my 2009 23RS. There are lots of topics on this but most of the links for the bulbs are now broken. Recent technology changes to the LED lights made me decide to start a new thread. I think I need 17 led bulbs.


i think you will need about $170.00
[/quote]

That's OK. I am just trying to find out what is working best these days.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Ebay is your best place to find them. 10 bulbs $5.47. If you like the "blue" color of florescent lights get the "white" bulbs. For natural light looky (yellowish hue) get the "warm white" bulbs.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Paul... I've used THIS ebay vendor twice before with good results. Looks like he/they still have a pretty good rating. Educate yourself about all of the variables of LED lights, review these listings carefully, maybe even try ordering just a couple or a few to start with. I did a lot of trial and error, paying anywhere from $1.99 to $15 for LEDs, and the cheap ones work just as well. Good luck.

Regards, BGood


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

W.E.BGood said:


> Paul... I've used THIS ebay vendor twice before with good results. Looks like he/they still have a pretty good rating. Educate yourself about all of the variables of LED lights, review these listings carefully, maybe even try ordering just a couple or a few to start with. I did a lot of trial and error, paying anywhere from $1.99 to $15 for LEDs, and the cheap ones work just as well. Good luck.
> 
> Regards, BGood


$1.99 sounds alt better.good info thanks


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

robertized said:


> When we first got our TT I used an inferred thermometer to find the heat sources in out unit. I discovered that the light fixtures with the double incandescent light bulbs put out a lot of heat, and wanting to reduce the load on the battery and the converter I decided to look into changing to LED bulbs. I found a lot of good information here at Outbackers, but I like being able to put my hands on something before I buy it. I went to Lowes because they have a good selection in the light bulb department and also in the 12v lighting area. Originally I found a 12V-1W-90 Lumens bulb with the Wedge Base that would plug right into the existing light sockets, and they do a good job. They don't carry that bulb anymore but replaced it with a 12V-2.5W-189 Lumens bulb. I think this bulb might work better for anyone that requires a little more brightness, as 90 Lumens is below the level of the original bulbs. These bulbs aren't cheap at $9.98 ea but they are made by Utilitech and appear to be well made. I have decided to replace a few of the 1W bulbs with the 2.5W as needed (Hood Vent, Reading Lights and work stations). At this cost it isn't a cheap upgrade but I feel it was worth it from my point of view. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_487388-23471-13161_0+2z8vj__?productId=4777966&Ntt=12v+led+light+bulbs&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3D12v%2Bled%2Blight%2Bbulbs%26page%3D1&facetInfo=$5 - $10


I ended up getting these for the OB for the majority of the lights. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087XOTWW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . The lights over the sink and the table were replaced with these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZEZNGU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . Pretty happy how it all came together. The lights are not as bright as the factory lighting but it will due. Camping is give and take... Dim lights for battery life, short showers for tank life. Thanks for all the help folks.


----------



## wileydog (Apr 19, 2012)

1coolhall said:


> Paul... I've used THIS ebay vendor twice before with good results. Looks like he/they still have a pretty good rating. Educate yourself about all of the variables of LED lights, review these listings carefully, maybe even try ordering just a couple or a few to start with. I did a lot of trial and error, paying anywhere from $1.99 to $15 for LEDs, and the cheap ones work just as well. Good luck.
> 
> Regards, BGood


$1.99 sounds alt better.good info thanks
[/quote]
I second this ebay seller. I used them to replace all my inside lights with LED back in 2012, all arrived quickly, and still work today. Excellent price vs what you'll pay at the local hardware store. I went with warm white, still very "white" compared to your standard bulb.


----------



## Roncadenhead (May 17, 2009)

The following should get you to the ones I used. I got 20 of them. Be careful of cool, warm, and other words. These are bright and very nice.

Here is the description. GRV T10 921 194 24-3528 SMD LED Bulb lamp Super Bright Cool White AC/DC 12V -28V Pack of 10. Fast shipping. Good packaging. Be somewhat careful installing them and push in by holding the base, not the bulb holder. $28 for each 10 pack. Cool white is the white light. The warm lights are yellowish and not good.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> When we first got our TT I used an inferred thermometer to find the heat sources in out unit. I discovered that the light fixtures with the double incandescent light bulbs put out a lot of heat, and wanting to reduce the load on the battery and the converter I decided to look into changing to LED bulbs. I found a lot of good information here at Outbackers, but I like being able to put my hands on something before I buy it. I went to Lowes because they have a good selection in the light bulb department and also in the 12v lighting area. Originally I found a 12V-1W-90 Lumens bulb with the Wedge Base that would plug right into the existing light sockets, and they do a good job. They don't carry that bulb anymore but replaced it with a 12V-2.5W-189 Lumens bulb. I think this bulb might work better for anyone that requires a little more brightness, as 90 Lumens is below the level of the original bulbs. These bulbs aren't cheap at $9.98 ea but they are made by Utilitech and appear to be well made. I have decided to replace a few of the 1W bulbs with the 2.5W as needed (Hood Vent, Reading Lights and work stations). At this cost it isn't a cheap upgrade but I feel it was worth it from my point of view. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_487388-23471-13161_0+2z8vj__?productId=4777966&Ntt=12v+led+light+bulbs&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3D12v%2Bled%2Blight%2Bbulbs%26page%3D1&facetInfo=$5 - $10


I ended up getting these for the OB for the majority of the lights. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087XOTWW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . The lights over the sink and the table were replaced with these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZEZNGU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . Pretty happy how it all came together. The lights are not as bright as the factory lighting but it will due. Camping is give and take... Dim lights for battery life, short showers for tank life. Thanks for all the help folks.
[/quote]

just so you all know these LED lights have been the bomb. No problem and super cool.


----------

